

Stolen Camera Finder - find your photos, find your camera - rkudeshi
http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/

======
ares2012
This is a really brilliant idea. I wonder, though, what you would do if you
found photos taken with your camera? Is there really any action you can take?

~~~
wladimir
Well if there is also GPS metadata in the photos you could find the bastard :)

I wonder what other uses this has, though, because it means that if someone
has one photo taken with your camera they can find them all (as long as
they're publicly hosted). Could be pretty creepy.

Edit: doesn't work for me -- the 'Canon Canon PowerShot SX210 IS' does not
write serial information in the exif.

------
tseabrooks
With the iPhone(s) becoming the most used camera on flickr it's a shame this
won't work for iPhone (at least 3gs)... "does not write serial information"

